# Do introverts fear people reading them?



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Radiant Truth said:


> On the contrary, I seem to suggest what I'm naturally adept at doing and that's what my thought process does, it read peoples underlying self's. I do not assume, I make theories then I ask questions. If the answer from the person coincides with my theory then it proves my theory correct which helps me build another part of the system for the persons mind. I don't suggest that others can do what I do, we are all very different in our thought processes. Jung made a system to describe these different thought processes explaining Ne as searching for underlying meanings of the objective world, people are part of the object, along with their subjectivity being what makes Ne want to decipher even more. Ask any ENTP can they read people, along with INTPs with very well developed Ne. I'm not saying NJs can do the same along with Si users or Se users. I am saying they have their own way to read people also but it isn't looking for the underlying factors of the thoughts of human beings like the Ne users.
> 
> Like I said, I don't assume, or better yet I do assume then make a theory based off of my assumptions then ask questions to the person being observed. Their responses proves my theory right or wrong. I understand people lie that's why I work on manipulating people, I ask questions that do not seem relevant enough for the subject to lie, but instead I ask in such a way the subject feels flattered and wants to boast. The answer is my only goal, the question is put in place to trap the subject into telling me their raw thoughts. I ask many questions at that to make sure the subjects mind is consistent and isn't contradicting itself. Then I build systems off of these thought processes which brings about more theories to get deeper into the psyche, once I have concluded the answers from the subject either prove or disprove my theory. If it disproves my theory then I ask myself why, and how come I came upon making this mistake, once I find the answer I make more theories. This is Ne/Ti though, create possibilities off of what object is being perceived, look for underlying meanings in the object, look for the subjectivity of the object, then send it to Ti to analyze, deduce, build a system, the system then going back to Ne to work with it and create a theory. The theory brings upon questions, the possibilities of people lying gets noticed and questions revolve around that. I understand people don't like their privacy invaded so I ask questions that are very subtle so the person doesn't realize I'm probing them, but instead mistakes it for a normal conversation.


I know what you mean by no, I don't think you're reading the essence of a person or are capable of reading the essence. You are just more perceptive than most and is thus capable of putting two and two together. There's nothing hidden or magical there. It does not mean that you are capable of describing the entirety or the totality of any individual at any given time. Simply glimpses and reflections.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

LeaT said:


> I know what you mean by no, I don't think you're reading the essence of a person or are capable of reading the essence. You are just more perceptive than most and is thus capable of putting two and two together. There's nothing *hidden or magical* there. It does not mean that you are capable of describing the entirety or the totality of any individual at any given time. Simply glimpses and reflections.


Bold: you seem to imply that what is natural to so,e may be encountered as magical to others. I do not claim to be magical or better than any one else, I simply embrace what I'm capable of doing and understanding the difference within my psyche when compared to others. You are correct though that it doesn't mean that I can, as of right now in time, am capable of describing the entirety or the totality of any individual at any given time, and that as of right now all I have are glimpses and reflections to the inner psyche of the individual more so than many others. That's the goal though, what's a life without a goal? My goal, the essence of my individual existence with the tools I'm given that differs from many others is to one day possess the capabilities of being able to describe and read the entirety/totality of any individual at any given time. I do not believe this to be impossible to me, may be to some others, but not to me. The journey is what makes life worth living, the patterns that I can see, the intuitive perception I've been born with, the analyzing, deducing, inducing nature of my psyche are mere tools to accompany me on my journey to one day fully understand every individual person within their psyche that can be grouped up with others that also have similarities so I can hopefully understand the essence of existence itself when compared to the rest of the knowledge I will absorb along the way in differing subjects.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Being comfortable with someone 'reading' me isn't the same as being comfortable with someone interrogating me, lobbing personal questions at me. I'm unlikely to answer personal questions but if you can read me, I'm intrigued. Not many people are that perceptive AND interested.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Radiant Truth said:


> Bold: you seem to imply that what is natural to so,e may be encountered as magical to others. I do not claim to be magical or better than any one else, I simply embrace what I'm capable of doing and understanding the difference within my psyche when compared to others. You are correct though that it doesn't mean that I can, as of right now in time, am capable of describing the entirety or the totality of any individual at any given time, and that as of right now all I have are glimpses and reflections to the inner psyche of the individual more so than many others. That's the goal though, what's a life without a goal? My goal, the essence of my individual existence with the tools I'm given that differs from many others is to one day possess the capabilities of being able to describe and read the entirety/totality of any individual at any given time. I do not believe this to be impossible to me, may be to some others, but not to me. The journey is what makes life worth living, the patterns that I can see, the intuitive perception I've been born with, the analyzing, deducing, inducing nature of my psyche are mere tools to accompany me on my journey to one day fully understand every individual person within their psyche that can be grouped up with others that also have similarities so I can hopefully understand the essence of existence itself when compared to the rest of the knowledge I will absorb along the way in differing subjects.


Our goals clearly differ. I do thnk it's a little arrogant to claim that you are capable of one day being able to read the totality of a person though. In the end, you fall under the guise of subjective interpretation like everyone else. The way I think I am is not necessarily the way you perceive me as. What gives you to the right to claim your interpretation of myself is more valid than my own understanding?


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Radiant Truth said:


> ..Do introverts fear people reading their inner/raw thoughts or emotions?...


For this introvert, not really. People can try, but rarely do they get it right.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

alionsroar said:


> I thought the point of a function being introverted was that it was expressed in the internal world, not the external world. That might just be according to Myers/Briggs though, and not other theories.
> 
> I find it hard to put my thoughts into words. I don't fear people reading into what I think, in fact, I sometimes appreciate it. What I dislike though is people getting the wrong idea of what I think and then making decisions according to that.


You took the words outta my mouth. I'm glad you said it, I have such a hard time expressing myself. I enjoy people reading me (if it's correct)... but usually they're wrong, so if I get annoyed it's not because I didn't like being read, it's because of how wrong they are.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

LeaT said:


> Our goals clearly differ. I do thnk it's a little arrogant to claim that you are capable of one day being able to read the totality of a person though. In the end, you fall under the guise of subjective interpretation like everyone else. The way I think I am is not necessarily the way you perceive me as. What gives you to the right to claim your interpretation of myself is more valid than my own understanding?


With your help, see if I don't get the cooperation from others then I will fail in achieving my goals. Its up to me to create theories and ask questions based off of my theories and receive answers to prove or disprove my theories, then i must understand why my theory was wrong then make another theory based off of that and repeat the process. Then discuss with the individual people how i perceive them, if I'm told im wrong i ask questions to make sure the person in questioning is consistent with their thoughts and not lying. If they're not lying then I can ask them directly after explaining how I perceive them how I was wrong. With the answer they tell me I make a system based off of it with theories to back it up and more questions to see how accurate my new system of their psyche is. If my system is for the most part correct, I work on focusing on delving deeper to understand the underlying mechanics of the system of their psyche to pull out more theories, questions to receive more answers, while trying to perfect the system within my head of everyone's psyche and categorizing them.

I don't mean to come off as arrogant but these are my goals to live out my existence. Just as people study other animals to understand them completely, or a physicists studies physics to understand reality, or an astronomer studies astronomy to understand the universe, I study thought processes to understand humans. If you were to tell me your goal in life was something I knew myself was incapable of doing I would commend you, and hope you accomplish your goals. Just because I can't do it doesn't mean it can't be done. 

I know who I am, I know what my potential is and I will strive for that, and with the help from others I can understand more about everyone's psyche. You may think you are special and can't be understood, but you are part of this system as I am also. Any system can be understood In its entirety with enough time. If I don't reach my goal before I die then hopefully the works I leave behind can help someone else come closer to my goal than I may, but I need a goal to strive for just like we all do. Our goals may differ but I would respect yours even if I thought I was incapable of such feats because I understand that we are all different and are all capable of different things. Its striving for something, a goal that coincides with the tools nature gave you that will help you exceed beyond the people who came before you or the people who weren't given the same tools as you. 

I am part of this subjective reality just as much as you, that you are correct but my goal is to see beyond this subjective reality by understanding the differing thought processes in its totality and all the different perspectives that come from them. For to see through every perspective you can get more of a glimpse into the real objective reality without all of the subjectivities in the way. Its all about acquiring as many perspectives and understanding the human psyche in its totality that I strive for. That is my goal. You call it arrogance, I call it confidence because I don't overcompensate for what I have which would be arrogant. I instead understand the tools within my own psyche and its possible potential and I strive to reach that potential and use it to achieve my goals to acquire the knowledge I want. As I said before, I may never reach my goal but I don't doubt my potential of reaching it, and if I don't reach it then hopefully the knowledge I leave behind will help someone else reach it. I'm just part of the system of people trying to understand the psyche, I'm either going to unlock the psyche completely in my lifetime or I'm going to help in the advancement of acquiring the key to unlock the psyche in all of its totality and differences per individual with their different perspectives and realities. I myself along with everyone else on this earth are subject to my studies and hopefully I make a difference, just as I hope you reach your own individual goals. I'm sorry if you think I'm exuding arrogance, but that's not my intentions, I'm just confident in my potential with the thought process I was given to use as a tool to decipher the world around me.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Radiant Truth said:


> I know this may come off as probing, which it is, but may you describe these awkward/embarrassing circumstances, if you don't mind?


No worries =)

If I'm made fun of in a teasing way. Which is fun and I do it too, until it hits a soft spot of truth. And here I'll become very uncomfy and want to get rid of the subject. And so this is where I'm afraid people would be able to read just that. I'm afraid because of that, they'll know.
If people would bring up the movie '40 year old virgin' and saying what a disgrace and how pathetic it is if something like that where true. I'm not 40 but I'm still a virgin and I will be cringing inside, hoping for that subject to pass as quickly as possible.
Or if people start talking about things that I'm insecure about. One that is my teeth, which are severly crooked. If people start talking about their teeth or whatever, I will withdraw myself from the convo (making it very readable lol).


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Proteus said:


> Fear? No. Treat it as an attempt to invade my privacy? Definitely. Find it an annoyance when people read me inaccurately or act like they're obligated to an inner glimpse? A gross understatement.



This... Sounds like how I feel. I feel like I'm pretty open natured as it is. If "being read into" is meant as being pried into, then yes, this introvert doesn't like that shit. It usually just seems rude and violating, also toolish when the question seemed like it was obviously going to cause some really unnecessary/unobligated upset to the one questioned.



(Ha, had a bad experience with a really, really prying-natured friend. Some leftover agitation probably came out in this post).


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Not a problem, very few have been able to 'read me' anyway (not that I'm great at hiding emotions but most don't verbalise aside from heartfelt 'are you ok?'), aside from a few over 40's that seem to think I give of a 'parental vibe' or 'husband vibe' as if they can just tell my future desires.


----------



## Aeloria (Sep 3, 2012)

I want people to read me. It feels like that would be the equivalent of extraverted communication. I've always been frustrated when people don't just understand my intentions automatically. But rather than people not being able, it seems more people just don't care to try. Like if they could read me, they wouldn't do it anyway. And honestly, I make no effort to conceal. On the contrary, I put out a big friendly welcome mat.

Maybe people can read me after all though, and I'm just not very interesting. Lol.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

On the contrary, I dream about it; pine for the day when someone can actually do it. 

I know this is cliche INFJ talk, but I'm always the one who reads and gets everyone else. I haven't met another who could do the same for me. And it's lonely. 

If someone could just look into me and see everything, I swear...

kindred souls forever! (or nemesis, which would be equally accepted and refreshing)


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

It seems from all the posts in here that Introverts do not experience fear of people reading their thoughts/emotions but instead have been misunderstood and that is what irritates introverts. Time and time again of wanting to be understood and having the opposite happen has made many introverts to just give up on trying to be misunderstood. Introverts don't like people invading their space (personal thoughts) which can be seen as an intrusion if someone tries to probe their brain. On the other hand some introverts want people to figure out their personal thoughts. A very few are actually scared of people reading them, this may have more to do with a different part of the psyche due to life experiences, possibly enneagram. Thanks for all the answers, they helped me with my analysis. If people have anything to add, your welcome to add them to give me more feedback.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

I am not afraid of someone knowing my feelings or thoughts, it would actually make me relieved. What I am afraid of is someone knowing why I feel or think those things. If they can understand why I am the way I am, I feel exposed. This probably wouldn't be a problem with people I am close to, but it is for those I like to keep at arms length.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

Radiant Truth said:


> I understand this may be a touchy subject to some if not all introverts, but it's not like we'll ever meet and this is for psychoanalysis purposes only. Do introverts fear people reading their inner/raw thoughts or emotions? If so is it a fear you have always recognized or is it a fear you over time started to realize it was there beneath everything?


No, I actually don't fear people 'reading' my inner/raw thoughts our emotions....that is, IF a person is capable of doing so while being understanding of my intense drive for intelligence and emotions and their influence in being a catalyst in our mutual evolution, rather than being dismissive, evasive, or shallow in regards to my inner depths. Being an introvert and intuitive, to me is about defining my self concept through impression and strong emotions and understanding the world around me by taking in it's contents and intuiting systems that help me develop a 'grand scheme' of the universe that I live in to successfully navigate it, and discover new depths and facets to it.

I can say however what I do fear is being misunderstood, and being forced by others to conform to social views/modes of thought in ways that aren't beneficial and restrictive to my sense of self. I also know that most intense emotions in my experience tend to bother most extroverts who would rather move on, keep things 'light' and 'fun' rather than 'delve' in them in introspection, and move down through them for personal insight, and inner confidence. I realized that most extroverts tend to flit about things, rather than go through them, and focus on them, and some things that I experience can't be 'brushed aside' or simplified; some experiences can only be felt, and the knowledge gained from them is always attributable to self-growth on the road to self-actualization, no matter HOW long it takes to discover the truth.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

Radiant Truth said:


> I understand this may be a touchy subject to some if not all introverts, but it's not like we'll ever meet and this is for psychoanalysis purposes only. Do introverts fear people reading their inner/raw thoughts or emotions? If so is it a fear you have always recognized or is it a fear you over time started to realize it was there beneath everything?


I wouldn't call it a fear. It's just a highly developed survival mechanism. When I detect being "read" (oh and I always detect it), I have to determine if the subject in question is a friend or foe. Friend or foe will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Hrothgarsdad (Mar 29, 2012)

It's a lot of extraversion to fear people. That's as much relating as talking to them! Unless I have pressing reason to care I don't even consider the possibility of being read.


----------



## Albedo (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm an introvert and I'll say that I'm not afraid of people reading me, but for some reason it annoys me when people ask me what I'm thinking. I'm not really sure why it annoys me, it just does. To some extent, I see my thoughts as my own and if I really want to share them I'll speak up.


----------



## TrialByFire (Sep 17, 2012)

No, but if questioned i'd tell you to mind your own damn business


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

Nah, I don't fear it, and people are damn near guaranteed to be wrong if they try, so - to be honest - this isn't even something that crosses my mind.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

It's not a fear, I just don't enjoy it. And frankly, when people try to read me they usually are wrong. Only close family and friends have the ability to read me. 

lol random, but this topic made me remember the occasion: a few years back I upset a mentalist by blocking him outside of my head when he tried to impress a few people at the table we were sitting. They don't like it when you do that.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't have a problem with being read because my intentions should always be good.. but when people look for my weaknesses to use against me, of course I'm going to be upset.

Then again, maybe my weaknesses stand out and when they get pissed off they poke and prod at what's obvious.. I might get paranoid that people are focusing on me too much..


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd love it if people could read me. I'm tired of being a constant mystery or being misread. And if they read me & don't like what they see, no problem. I'm used to that anyway.


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

No, I don’t particularly care what people think of me. Now that I think of it, there was one person who came close to understanding me and because they did so humanely I tried to be ‘good.’


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Sadly, mental images and music are hard to read. Hell, I have trouble following my own thoughts unless I dialogue them in writing with myself.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes.

Knowing my thoughts makes me vulnerable. I hate being vulnerable. I tend to go out of my way to conceal my actual thoughts / feelings.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

To all the introverts who believe they cannot be read by people. 

If you for 1 second pulled your head from out of your own ass, you would realise that people can read you. Do read you. And just don't care or don't give a shit about telling you.


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel (Apr 10, 2012)

Radiant Truth said:


> I understand this may be a touchy subject to some if not all introverts, but it's not like we'll ever meet and this is for psychoanalysis purposes only. Do introverts fear people reading their inner/raw thoughts or emotions? If so is it a fear you have always recognized or is it a fear you over time started to realize it was there beneath everything?


Interesting question. Actually I wasn't aware that this was a concern among introverted types. I can only speak for myself here but my initial reaction was "no", and upon a bit more reflection my answer is still "no". 

Although I don't wear my heart on my sleeve, I'm not really that hard to figure out/read for those that are paying attention or care to give it a little effort. A very small handful of people in my life have ever done that with me and as a consequence we are very tight. For me it's a welcome change to not have to articulate my deeper thoughts and feelings all the time, wondering if the person that I'm talking to even gives a $hit about what I'm saying or thinks I'm some kind of nut case. If someone can read me well enough to "get" where I'm at and treat that with understanding and care and not be judgemental or manipulative then I'm fine with that. If it turned out I was regularly being "mis-read" by them though (i.e. projecting their own $hit on me) then I'd probably just ignore them and make a point to keep them at arms length :tongue:. But like I said, most people I encounter don't seem to have the type of awareness or interest to "read" me so it's never been an issue for me.

Re: this


> ... *INFJs/ISFJs and their Ti use, its usually underdeveloped and harder to express, hence both have a hard time expressing verbally but both can express very well if they write it.* I'm asking basically about the introverts first function in comparison to their second, do they fear the possibility of their raw thoughts/principles (Ti doms) being read by other people, or do they fear their raw inner emotions/values (Fi doms) being felt or read? *According to INFJs not liking people probing into their thoughts or minds, their must be something about Ni that makes them so guarded on their thoughts, possibly a fear.. So I believe this is type related with all the patterns showing, and that introverts have this fear of the outer world probing their inner world.*


I couldn't disagree more. I put a lot of care and thought into finding the words (verbally and written) to express those often times abstract deeper thoughts and feelings. If I'm talking to someone who lacks introspection, imagination or relatable experience that can help them understand, really understand, what I'm getting at then I'm not likely to be so open. That has nothing to do with fear of being read, it has more to do with the frustration of trying to communicate with someone who is clueless or not genuinely interested in me talking about that part of my inner world.

Also…


> ... extraverts may have a harder time knowing their inner world but they're easier to talk about what's on their mind. *Someone asking an extravert a question about something personal the extravert doesn't really have a problem talking about it.*


If by this you mean extraverts don't have a hard time talking about general, superficial, objective, non-introspective emotional-based thoughts then I would agree. However, my experience with the extraverts in my life, esp. my ESTJ, when it comes to them talking about their personal thoughts and emotions is that they'd be just fine NOT having to. It wears them out. It's actually difficult to get my ESTJ to "go there" and when she does she's only good for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

MooseAndSquirrel said:


> Interesting question. Actually I wasn't aware that this was a concern among introverted types. I can only speak for myself here but my initial reaction was "no", and upon a bit more reflection my answer is still "no".
> 
> Although I don't wear my heart on my sleeve, I'm not really that hard to figure out/read for those that are paying attention or care to give it a little effort. A very small handful of people in my life have ever done that with me and as a consequence we are very tight. For me it's a welcome change to not have to articulate my deeper thoughts and feelings all the time, wondering if the person that I'm talking to even gives a $hit about what I'm saying or thinks I'm some kind of nut case. If someone can read me well enough to "get" where I'm at and treat that with understanding and care and not be judgemental or manipulative then I'm fine with that. If it turned out I was regularly being "mis-read" by them though (i.e. projecting their own $hit on me) then I'd probably just ignore them and make a point to keep them at arms length :tongue:. But like I said, most people I encounter don't seem to have the type of awareness or interest to "read" me so it's never been an issue for me.
> 
> ...


An ESTJs inferior is Fi, they also lack Ti, its not unbelievable that they have a harder time expressing their thoughts or feelings. The ESTP wouldn't have a problem expressing their Ti from a Se perspective in comparison to a Ti dom trying to express Ti. This thread was more about the introverts first function and being able to express it or having a harder time which I mistaken it as a fear. Well more like I was seeing if their was a sense of fear of expressing their main function. You may be able to express yourself verbally very well but from what I've analyzed and read about IXFJs is they have a harder time expressing themselves verbally but are great writers. You very well free to disagree but this is how I came to my analysis and what this thread was about. Also be aware that I used "usually are underdeveloped", which means most of the IXFJs have a harder time constructing their words us usage and expressing it via Fe. I don't doubt that an IXFJ could construct their word usage very well and express it via Fe if their Ti is developed more, hence why I used "usually" as a word.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

I wouldnt say its fear, but im much more comfortable if i am able to keep people off guard. I think its more of an independence thing though.

Also its damn near impossible to read me so i hate it when people try because they are literally never right. i recently had someone ask me if i was depressed.... im not depressed i have stomach ulcers. fuck.


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

People always think I'm angry. I guess I have that kind of resting face. But I wouldn't mind being read, I have a weak 'I' and a strong love of self-knowledge + strong Te, so when others read me I'm happy to discuss it. But then again, I'm slightly unusual in this respect. When others insult me I'm not phased in the least, I only see opportunity for better understanding of me and perceptions of me.

The people who really don't like to be read are the Sartre types. That's partly where his "hell is other people" thing comes from. I think No Exit is about people "reading" each other lol. So the question is, what type is a Sartre type? Existential? Introvert? Depressed...?


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Peripatetic said:


> People always think I'm angry. I guess I have that kind of resting face. But I wouldn't mind being read, I have a weak 'I' and a strong love of self-knowledge + strong Te, so when others read me I'm happy to discuss it. But then again, I'm slightly unusual in this respect. When others insult me I'm not phased in the least, I only see opportunity for better understanding of me and perceptions of me.
> 
> The people who really don't like to be read are the Sartre types. That's partly where his "hell is other people" thing comes from. I think No Exit is about people "reading" each other lol. So the question is, what type is a Sartre type? Existential? Introvert? Depressed...?


You may be on to something, I'm definitely going to have to dig deeper into that. May be able to pull out some great answers out of that. Thanks for giving me a new possibility to think about.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not that easy to read most of the time, either. I get asked if I'm angry a lot. It's usually when I'm spacing out. 

My sister's husband was convinced I hated him for a year, even though I'm quite fond of him, and have been since I met him.

I once asked my sister why she kept apologizing while talking to me and she said it was because I looked like I was about ready to kill someone, and she wasn't sure she hadn't said something to make me angry. I was actually in a quite good mood and was thinking about how my dog had been so good lately and deserved a new toy.. and what kind of toy to get her.


----------



## msholmes (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't exactly fear it, but I am aware that I tend to not show much emotion around those who I don't feel I can trust. So I may just have trust issues. I often mirror others actions in a situation because I'm not usually sure how to act. By myself, it's a different story, I let my guard down entirely, and more or less try to work out why I'm feeling the way I'm feeling. In a social situation, I'm rubbish and end up laughing when everyone else is freaking out (it's actually happened).


----------



## bolter1 (May 21, 2012)

I don't fear people reading me. I don't just let people be able to read me either, though.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Fear? nooo, i simply get angry at people who stare at me like retards.


----------



## InfusionFJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Being read is fine by me, I don't often come across it though. If you can decode what I say and repeat it bluntly back to me, then it's sorta unsettling and amusing at the same time. We'll have some fun :kitteh:


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

For some reason I always thought extroverts felt more uncomfortable being known for their innermost feelings...like they projected an amiable exterior but kept the sensitive stuff hidden.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

soya said:


> For some reason I always thought extroverts felt more uncomfortable being known for their innermost feelings...like they projected an amiable exterior but kept the sensitive stuff hidden.


I understand why you think that and its because no extravert understands their inner most feelings that well. EXFJs are Fe doms, harmony of the group opposite of Fi, which is harmony of the self. ESTX's have Fi/Fe as their tert function which usually isn't developed that well. EXFPs have Fi as an aux function which is used to create a context to present their Ne/Se functions to everyone around them. ENTX's just like the ESTX's have Tert Fe/Fi which is usually underdeveloped. Its not that we feel more uncomfortable its that we either don't understand them or we use it to present our Dom function. 

Also Si, Ti, Fi, Ni are all inner world functions. If you ask an ESXJ to talk about anything Si relates to them they will have no problem. If you ask an EXTP to talk about anything Ti related the will have no problem. The ENXJ even has an easier time expressing Ni then their Ni Dom counterpart. ExFPs don't have a problem presenting their Fi via their Ne/Se. Its more a misunderstanding on both accounts I think. We extraverts think Introverts are to guarded, while introverts think extraverts don't understand their inner worlds due to a misjudge of the tert, inferior functions.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Radiant Truth said:


> We extraverts think Introverts are to guarded, while introverts think extraverts don't understand their inner worlds due to a misjudge of the tert, inferior functions.


Interesting, thanks for your post. I definitely have noticed my E friends seeing me as too guarded, and I in turn often see them as too open -- IMO it's not worth revealing everything within yourself to someone who may not understand/appreciate it, but presumably in their(/your) mind telling people what you're about will naturally weed out those who get/respect you and those who don't...? Essentially then it seems we all care about the same issues, we just go about handling them differently.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

People can't read you anyway, as they're mostly bound to read your persona first and foremost.

Granted, the knowledge can easily find appliance whenever you are wearing the analyzed persona, but it doesn't necessarily mean they truly know anything about you whatsoever.

In that sense, no, I'm not afraid in the least of being read. In fact I don't even think anyone could anyway.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

I think every person regardless of being an introvert or extrovert have some feelings and thoughts that they would prefer to keep private, at least while they are coming to terms with them.

Personally I fear people not being able to read me more so than people being able to. I'm often labelled as a 'wet blanket' or 'too serious' because I don't open up to people I don't feel a click with, and thus I feel they miss out on what I'm actually about. Some people can see who I really am... but I do feel I spend a huge deal of mental energy trying to channel my behavior into a more understandable way for people.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Ah come on, everyone loves being understood.

People in this thread; "I don't like being read, they can't away, my personality is way too complex for everyone to ever understand"

You're shooting yourself in the foot by thinking in such way.

Just because someone understands you doesn't mean they'll know what you're going to do or say next all the time.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Introverts probably don't like this, just because they tend to have ideas about themselves that they feel the outer world is too inadequate to support. They might be easily threatened by feeling like someone has them figured out if the outer response wasn't something they could predict to begin with. Jung talks about introverts having a "power-complex."


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I think a lot of so-called introverts are more extraverted than they realize. You usually have to get ideas about their relationship to the outer world to determine I/E, which isn't really a black-and-white dichotomy. Often, when I think introvert, I think the kind of person who might show their true feelings (be careful not to mix up evaluation with this too much) to the outer world a lot without much care about what others might think of them - to them, it's the truth - it would be insane for them to fight themselves. Especially in more Fi-oriented people, attitude-wise, you tend to get this whole "I do this, but I'm really not the person you might think I am" that might sort of surprise the outer world. When I think attitude type, I think "defense mechanism" more than I do "ego identity," which might even be full of unconscious influence in a person as well, whether or not they may admit it to themselves.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

With inferior Fe, Jung talks about these types often wearing an urbane mask that has nothing to do with the person's true identity and feelings. Sort of the person who might be really fake happy or what have you to the outside world, but it says nothing about their character (they might just hurry up and respond a certain way and then, get back to their head). You almost can't even properly evaluate the person, which is an interesting response to the fact that these types tend to hate evaluation by an external standard - it, to Jung, was like they didn't want to be evaluated.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Shadow Logic said:


> I understand this may be a touchy subject to some if not all introverts, but it's not like we'll ever meet and this is for psychoanalysis purposes only. Do introverts fear people reading their inner/raw thoughts or emotions? If so is it a fear you have always recognized or is it a fear you over time started to realize it was there beneath everything?


Personally, no. While for the sake of harmony and tact I am glad people can't read all my unfiltered thoughts, In General I am happy when people 'get' me, and I like to have a sense of being known and understood. I tend to worry a lot about being Misunderstood, but often feel that attempting to make a clear explanation of myself would be too awkward in a conversation. So I'd dearly like to know that people do have a natural understanding of what my intentions or motivations may be. 

It's also nice when people can respond to my emotions without my having to 'beat them over the head' with them. It's amazing when I'm feeling uncomfortable but don't feel like I should say something, and then someone recognizes this and says 'maybe we should talk about something else' or takes care of whatever I needed without me having to ask for it. It's wonderful. I love that sense of 'wow that person really _SEES_ me.'

I like to 'reveal' myself an communicate about myself, and I don't like people assuming that I won't want to share and thus start trying to 'draw me out' before I've had a chance to come out voluntarily. So when it comes to 'pushy' attempts to get to know me, quizzing me or putting me on the spot - I do clam up and 'hide' but it's not from being afraid of people knowing the real me. I want them to know the real me. But I don't see much point in sharing my inner self to people who it seems will be uninterested by it, or who are likely to just be mean. I do fear criticism, but I also really long to be Known.


----------



## LucASS (Jan 28, 2013)

Without having read the entire thread, I'll tell you my experiences as a introvert.

I've never thought about it. I'm bad at expressing my emotions even if I feel a strong emotion that I want to show. Therefore, I'm not afraid of someone "reading" me. I like sharing my ideas a lot, but only to people that actually want to hear it and give me input, or discuss it with me.


----------



## farfaraway (Feb 15, 2013)

It never occurred to me... Normally I don't even think about whatever other people think. If someone asks me what I am thinking, I nearly always say exactly what, and they are usually surprised because.... But I think what marks me as an introvert is not that I guard my thoughts, but because it doesn't occur to me to be spewing them all over the place. 

Why does the OP ask? Are extroverts afraid of being "read"?


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Aelthwyn said:


> Personally, no. While for the sake of harmony and tact I am glad people can't read all my unfiltered thoughts, In General I am happy when people 'get' me, and I like to have a sense of being known and understood. I tend to worry a lot about being Misunderstood, but often feel that attempting to make a clear explanation of myself would be too awkward in a conversation. So I'd dearly like to know that people do have a natural understanding of what my intentions or motivations may be.
> 
> It's also nice when people can respond to my emotions without my having to 'beat them over the head' with them. It's amazing when I'm feeling uncomfortable but don't feel like I should say something, and then someone recognizes this and says 'maybe we should talk about something else' or takes care of whatever I needed without me having to ask for it. It's wonderful. I love that sense of 'wow that person really _SEES_ me.'
> 
> I like to 'reveal' myself an communicate about myself, and I don't like people assuming that I won't want to share and thus start trying to 'draw me out' before I've had a chance to come out voluntarily. So when it comes to 'pushy' attempts to get to know me, quizzing me or putting me on the spot - I do clam up and 'hide' but it's not from being afraid of people knowing the real me. I want them to know the real me. But I don't see much point in sharing my inner self to people who it seems will be uninterested by it, or who are likely to just be mean. I do fear criticism, but I also really long to be Known.


Yep!


----------

